# Imprimir las caras que desees en proteus.



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaa:

Me gustaría saber cómo se desactiva sólo las pistas de ARES para imprimir. Luego los símbolos de los componentes.

Saludo.


----------



## Vick (Mar 24, 2009)

Si das click en print te aparece una ventana con muchos cuadritos para seleccionar a la izquierda, en ellos elige la capa que quieras imprimir, ya sea top copper para la capa de arriba o bottom copper para la de abajo.

Top silk es el layout de los componentes. Por ejemplo si solo eliges esta opcion vas a imprimir la posición de los componentes.

En la lista Mode: puedes elegir más opciones.

tambien ahi tienes la opcion de reflejar la impresión en reflection y demás opciones...


----------



## shadow_x (May 6, 2009)

hablando de refection... para imprimir en un papel transfer debo de invertir la imagen para ambas caras? o lo dejo asi?


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 14, 2009)

shadow_x dijo:
			
		

> hablando de refection... para imprimir en un papel transfer debo de invertir la imagen para ambas caras? o lo dejo asi?


`

si todabia necesitas saber si necesitas imprimir en mirror la vista que te genera el Ares es como si lo miraras desde arriba a la placa es decir para imprimir las pistas nada mas debes imprimirlas en el papel transfer sin mirror.
Ahora si tu quieres imprimir el lado donde se muestran las etiquetas de los componentes debes imprimirla en mirror 
te dejo unas imgenes para que lo mires


----------



## Meta (Ago 14, 2009)

Gracias.


----------



## emdj PT10 (Nov 24, 2009)

muy buena explicacion, tarde un rato en determinar como poder imprimir buscando en el archivo de ayuda de proteus y no lo encontre; pero de la manera en que lo muestra patico21 es muy comprensible.

muchas gracias de mi parte


----------



## diegonando2903 (May 25, 2011)

tengo una pregunta, ya hice mi diseño en ares de proteus pero lo imprimo y no me sale a escala, de debo hacer?. muchas gracias


----------



## lubeck (May 25, 2011)

Encuentra este dialogo...
Ver el archivo adjunto 22171
en donde dice scale le cambias la escala y no te lo imprime???


----------

